# Okaloosa finally gets their first cobia



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

30 lb fish this morning.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

took 'em long enough

glad to hear it....


----------



## David_Z (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm a little new around here, can some please explain the animosity, or competition anyway, between the two piers?

What makes Pensacola pier so much better?

Is it the crowd that frequents each, or do more fish come by one or the other?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *David_Z (4/3/2008)*I'm a little new around here, can some please explain the animosity, or competition anyway, between the two piers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Basically, Pensacola gets more Cobia, Okaloosa gets more Kings... But I would have to say that QUALITY would have to come home to P'TOWN!:bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

choke-a-loosa is like going to jurassic park.


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought a stud was at least 80lbs like the one on Pensacola today.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sling-a-ling (4/3/2008)*I thought a stud was at least 80lbs like the one on Pensacola today.


hahaaa... me too!

50lb stud???... i think not:boo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

so are we still gonna have the P'cola VS okaloosa contest????


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

This year some of us ol' Chokaloosa boys are gonna come over there and show yall how to kill fish...:moon


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

And by the way, I killed the second fish of the year on Okaloosa.....THEY ARE FINALLY HERE! :bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *jack 'em (4/7/2008)*This year some of us ol' Chokaloosa boys are gonna come over there and show yall how to kill fish...:moon


we are ready for yall...yall bring yalls zebcos.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahaaaa

OWNED!


----------

